# Poncho acting listless



## Poncho's Mom (Nov 10, 2015)

My little guy slept in his crate most of yesterday, no vomiting, eating, but not as excited and by evening seemed fine, like his self. 

This morning, again, he was not too excited about his food and is listless.

Should I call the vet??


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this behavior is unusual, then yes I'd check with the vet. It is always better to be ahead of problems, instead of them turning to an emergency!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Is he toileting normally? Have you checked his temperature?
Is he dehydrated? Have you checked him all over for signs of pain?
If everything is normal I wouldn't be too concerned at this point. If you are worried I would at least give the vet a ring, you can't put a price on peace of mind.
Usually when one of mine is acting like this they vomit or have diarrhoea, and are then fine. It is usually because they have eaten something they shouldn't have, but lots of things can make them feel out of sorts. Keep a close eye for now.
Is there a chance it could be low blood sugar? Is Poncho very young or very small? If it only happens in the morning it could be that he needs a late night snack to keep his blood sugar stable through the night.


----------



## Poncho's Mom (Nov 10, 2015)

This evening he is fine again, running around and was anxious to eat, now he is playing. Maybe he was just having an off day.

Thank you, Stella, I will watch him closely in the morning and if he acts listless again, I will call the vet.

Poncho is almost 2 years old and 10 lbs. 

Appreciate everyone's help - I was concerned about my lil' guy.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sooo glad you were concerned. There are so many dog owners that don't give a s---- about the health of their dogs. Fortunately, they aren't on this forum! Vet's are so expensive now, and many just can't swing a $45+ vet bill.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Dorothy is like this. She is slow to get going in the mornings. It's just her style. AND, she is not food-centric at all. Sometimes she will go an entire day or more without eating and then other days she doesn't stop eating.

Point is, as long as he is otherwise normal that might just be the way he is.

Chis are such strange little creatures sometimes!

But, like Susan said, I'm sure glad you noticed and cared to CARE!


----------



## Poncho's Mom (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you everyone!

My little guy was what I considered back to normal this morning! :foxes_207:

He was giving me heck, because I wasn't getting the bowl of food down quick enough for him, and we played afterwards. 

We have been getting a lot of rain here in Florida - maybe the weather had him down.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully you will not be too inundated with rain there. We are all praying for all the people who will be impacted with the hurricane.


----------

